# June 2011 Member Monthly Giveaway - Winner UNCLAIMED!



## Jim (Jun 1, 2011)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*Contest Starts Today and ends on June 7, 2011.* 
*If you made at least 4 posts in May 2011 your'e eligible.*

Moderators & Advertisers, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.
Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/
All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word *IN* and it will go by the order you respond.

We are going to have ourselves a Get Five lures Giveaway. Here is your chance to win two packs of the super popular Dinero worm in my color choice. I will be picking these up myself from a local dealer and will pick up all the colors he has on hand. Hopefully he is stocked up well.  

Here is the worm in action......
[youtube]VDByQhpoaOs[/youtube]



Disclaimer: All things can change because


----------



## etindoll (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## redbug (Jun 1, 2011)

in


----------



## fender66 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN....

Love these worms. Use them exclusively for my shaky heads. And...I could use some more so IN again. :LOL2:


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## one100grand (Jun 1, 2011)

iN


----------



## BOB350RX (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## clumzy_31 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jlawless174 (Jun 1, 2011)

in


----------



## Recon (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## atuck593 (Jun 1, 2011)

in


----------



## lswoody (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## seif5034 (Jun 1, 2011)

In [-o<


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 1, 2011)

in


----------



## wasilvers (Jun 1, 2011)

IN!


----------



## BassGeek54 (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## Brine (Jun 1, 2011)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Jun 2, 2011)

in


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 2, 2011)

Totally IN~


----------



## muskiemike12 (Jun 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## knox37 (Jun 2, 2011)

In


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 2, 2011)

In


----------



## basstender10.6 (Jun 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 2, 2011)

IN


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## poolie (Jun 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## Bugpac (Jun 3, 2011)

in


----------



## taterosu (Jun 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## freetofish (Jun 3, 2011)

In... and thank you very much.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 3, 2011)

IN


----------



## fish devil (Jun 3, 2011)

:twisted: IN


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 4, 2011)

In


----------



## begs (Jun 5, 2011)

In


----------



## gmoney (Jun 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Jun 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## JonBoatfever (Jun 6, 2011)

IN


----------



## possom813 (Jun 6, 2011)

in


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 6, 2011)

in


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Jun 6, 2011)

In I Hope


----------



## juggernoob (Jun 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## freetofish (Jun 7, 2011)

IN


----------



## Jim (Jun 8, 2011)

Winner Winner Chicken dinner! (where is this stupid saying from???) :LOL2: 

Random.org chose number 29 between 1-45. That makes huntinfool this months winner!

Congrats huntinfool! Please read the rules! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Jun 8, 2011)

Missed it by that much.

Congratualtions huntinfool.


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats huntinfool. Thanks for the chance Jim


----------



## fender66 (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats huntinfool.....let us know how the chicken dinner tastes. :LOL2:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Congratualtions huntinfool. =D> 

Thanks Jim for a GREAT site =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Popeye (Jun 8, 2011)

I had heard that in Vegas "back in the day", payoffs on a standard $2.00 bet would pay the winner enough to get the typical chicken dinner found at most casinos. I guess the chicken dinner was some sort of a draw and winning one was a big deal?


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 8, 2011)

congrats  =D>


----------



## Brine (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 8, 2011)

Congrats Huntnfool!!!!!!    =D> =D> =D>


----------



## rgpemt (Jun 9, 2011)

Grats to you Huntinfool! 

Jim...YOU ARE DA MAN! Love this site!


----------



## begs (Jun 9, 2011)

congrats huntingfool, nice job jim keep up the good work,,,


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2011)

Unclaimed this month!


----------

